# report: Pakistan secretly endorsed US drone program



## CougarKing (24 Oct 2013)

Perhaps they're just paying lip service to both the Pakistani public and to the US government, so to not inflame the more militant elements of the public at home while at the same time keeping the nominal alliance with Washington...

Military.com



> *Report: Pakistan Secretly Endorsed Drone Program*
> 
> Oct 24, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Oct 2013)

They betray everyone, even their own.  Losers.


----------



## jeffb (24 Oct 2013)

Anyone who stops to think about this for a second would realize that of course Pakistan gave approval for strikes within their territory. Pakistan is a US ally and the US does not just kill civilians, albeit unintentionally, in the countries of its allies. Pakistan is a nuclear power and to do so would be an act of war. This is a win-win for the Pakistan government. On the one hand they get to take advantage of US military technology in the killing of annoying fundamentalists while on the other hand using their "opposition" to the strikes to buttress themselves from criticism against the more radical Islamist element in the country. Ultimately, this is not a bad thing for the US however as it would be a disaster to loose Pakistan, and it's aforementioned nuclear weapons, to a terror group such as the Taliban (Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan) or any of the other host of groups that ply their trade in this area.


----------

